# (RESOLVED!!!!!) - REHOME: NJ/NY - BUCKLEY HAS A NEW HOME IN NY!!!



## JimD

Anyone remember the mini rex that I rescued, fostered, and then rehomed in 2007?

Buckley B Bunny now needs a new home.
Sadly, his owners cannot keep him any longer...so they contacted me to see if I could take him back.
I'm really quite cramped for space and have very limited resources. However, I could probably foster him for a short while until a new home can be found.

He about 5 years old, and FULL of that typical mini rex character that his breed is known for.
I don't think he's been neutered.
He has no health issues.
AND HE'S GORGEOUS!!!

Here's his original story..
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25601&forum_id=6&page=1

These pics are from almost 3 years ago, but he probably looks the same....CUTE!!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw he is cute! 

I hope he finds a new home soon! I wish I could take him, but I can't take any more males. My two boys would not be happy! 

Good luck!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aw  Wish I could help, but I'm about at capacity critter-wise here. Do let me know if you need help with transport, fostering, or anything of the like though! I travel through the entire tristate area so if you find a home in CT, NY, NJ, MA, PA, etc. that's a bit too far I can transport. I'm regularly in reading, scranton, danbury, watkins glen, albany, northern nj, and sometimes even near boston.


----------



## JimD

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw he is cute!
> 
> I hope he finds a new home soon! I wish I could take him, but I can't take any more males. My two boys would not be happy!
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Chelle!

Yep....he's cute for sure!!
I had a really hard time letting him go the first time I fostered him.


----------



## JimD

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Aw  Wish I could help, but I'm about at capacity critter-wise here. Do let me know if you need help with transport, fostering, or anything of the like though! I travel through the entire tristate area so if you find a home in CT, NY, NJ, MA, PA, etc. that's a bit too far I can transport. I'm regularly in reading, scranton, danbury, watkins glen, albany, northern nj, and sometimes even near boston.


Hi Ren!!

I know about being at capacity, too. I'd have to clear out a space in my workshop if I need to foster Buckley. My resources are pretty limited right now, too.

Thanks for the offer to help with transport. Every little bit helps!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw Jim, I really love mini rexes and actually would want one some day. I don't have the space for a 3rd boy, and my Toby would go ballistic with an unfixed boy in the apt. I work closely with NYC Animal Care & Control for rabbits and the NYC chapter of HRS. We currently do not have any mini rexes up for adoption so if anyone asks, I'll mention Buckley. I'll let you know if I get any interest.


----------



## kirbyultra

And, for goodness sakes!! I read the original story of Buckley's owner going on some kind of trip and pretty much threatening to dump him. Poor bunny. Please let people in the NYC area know they CAN take their rabbit to any of the 5 intake ACC shelters (there's one in each borough, but only Manhattan and Brooklyn I think are full blown shelters that do adoptions). For a small surrender fee, they can be guaranteed that the rabbit will be transported to the Manhattan ACC shelter where DEDICATED volunteers like myself & many others will take excellent care of them, spay/neuter the bun, and work very hard to get the bunny a worthy new home.

http://www.nycacc.org


----------



## JadeIcing

The minute I saw the title I knew it was him.


----------



## JimD

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> And, for goodness sakes!! I read the original story of Buckley's owner going on some kind of trip and pretty much threatening to dump him. Poor bunny. Please let people in the NYC area know they CAN take their rabbit to any of the 5 intake ACC shelters (there's one in each borough, but only Manhattan and Brooklyn I think are full blown shelters that do adoptions). For a small surrender fee, they can be guaranteed that the rabbit will be transported to the Manhattan ACC shelter where DEDICATED volunteers like myself & many others will take excellent care of them, spay/neuter the bun, and work very hard to get the bunny a worthy new home.
> 
> http://www.nycacc.org



Hi Helen!

Buckley's original owner loved him dearly, but wasn't really all that savy about rabbits at all.
She thought releasing him into the wild would be okay, but luckily we convinced her that he would probably be dead by the end of the summer.
We suggested that she take him to Brooklyn Animal Resources Coalition, at Wythe Avenue and North 1st Street in Williamsburg...but she had no transportation and was scheduled to leave in the next day or two. That's why I ended up meeting her at the airport to take Buckley.


----------



## luvthempigs

Oh no, I can't believe Buckley is looking for a home again 

I knew what bunny this was as soon as I saw the title of the thread.


----------



## JimD

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The minute I saw the title I knew it was him.


Hi Ali!

I figured that you'd remember him.
I was hoping that things would have worked out for him as well as they did for you and Wyatt.

By the way how is my fluffy little buddy Wyatt doing now-a-days??


----------



## JimD

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Oh no, I can't believe Buckley is looking for a home again
> 
> I knew what bunny this was as soon as I saw the title of the thread.


Hi Maria!

That's right...this original story would have happen right around the time you joined.

Buckley is such a special little guy, and really deserves a good forever home now.


----------



## hln917

I don't know the story and I read up to the part where youpicked upBuckley from his original owner then my internet went out! Now I can't get back on to the post. Did she ever return to the states? 

I'm sorry I don't have any room for him, he isa beautiful rabbit. If you need help transporting I can help!


----------



## JadeIcing

*JimD wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The minute I saw the title I knew it was him.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ali!
> 
> I figured that you'd remember him.
> I was hoping that things would have worked out for him as well as they did for you and Wyatt.
> 
> By the way how is my fluffy little buddy Wyatt doing now-a-days??
Click to expand...

Wyatt is good sitting in his litter pan eating hay.:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD

*hln917 wrote: *


> I don't know the story and I read up to the part where youpicked upBuckley from his original owner then my internet went out! Now I can't get back on to the post. Did she ever return to the states?
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have any room for him, he isa beautiful rabbit. If you need help transporting I can help!


Hi Helen!

I don't know if she ever returned. If she did, she never contacted me.
I no longer have her contact information, so I can't ask her if she wants him back.

And I agree....he's quite the handsome bunner!!

Thanks for the offer to help with transport. I'll let you know when and if the help is needed.

I really hate to put him through another foster/rehome ordeal. 
He HATED his stay with me...missed his mommy...stuck in a cage....had to live in the workshop...strange noises/smells/people...etc.


----------



## DeniseJP

I have room for him here but would need transport to get him to upstate NY... and can provide him space in the house... the rest of my bunny crew is in the barn but this bun sounds like a house bunny in need of a home.

He reminds me of my late Rex... same color and also a rescue... his name was T-Rex.

Will be in CT next weekend so maybe that might be easier transport... nothing extra to add a rabbit carrier and cage to my car... feel free to PM me...

Denise


----------



## JimD

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I have room for him here but would need transport to get him to upstate NY... and can provide him space in the house... the rest of my bunny crew is in the barn but this bun sounds like a house bunny in need of a home.
> 
> He reminds me of my late Rex... same color and also a rescue... his name was T-Rex.
> 
> Will be in CT next weekend so maybe that might be easier transport... nothing extra to add a rabbit carrier and cage to my car... feel free to PM me...
> 
> Denise



:hugsquish:You're a angel!!!!
Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!

And this is why I'm so proud to be part of this forum!!!!!

Now we just need to coordinate transport.
You're up near Rochester NY, right? If so, that's about a 5 hours trip from where Buckley is (Pamona, NY.....I think)

Where and when will you be in CT??

I'm going to contact Jill (Buckley's mom) and see what's what, as far as exactly where Buckley is and if they can handle and of the transport.

This will be so epic if we can make this work!!
This little guy really deserves it!

~Jim

PS - 
Denise, I'm going to PM you with this same post


----------



## RandomWiktor

Please let me know if you need help in the transport, either to CT or up closer to Rochester.


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea! I'm so glad someone here will be able to give Buckley the home he deserves :bunnydance:but I must admit I am a bit jealous I wish I had the space to take him myself. I have thought of this bunny on more than one occasion since I read his story three years ago.

I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well

Please keep us posted


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I really hope everything works out for this little guy.


----------



## DeniseJP

Glad to help - could not remember the pics after I PM'ed you today after seeing 2000+ (I think that is what they had posted for entries but an early day leaves my brain not functioning at peak right now) rabbits of all breeds today but Buckley looks like my late T-Rex! I am a little brain dead at the moment but had a good day at the show.

I am in Connecticut this Thursday AM through Monday AM... or at my farm in upstate NY... after that... glad I can help this bunny out... it is my way of saying thanks to all who have been so kind to me on RO, and I miss having a Rex type bunny.

Denise


----------



## JimD

You have a PM Denise.

:weee:


----------



## slavetoabunny

What an awesome outcome for Buckley!!! This little guy was just tugging at my heart.


----------



## DeniseJP

Jim - I sent you another PM.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

Haven't heard anything from Buckley's owners... hoping they find transport to CT while I am here as it is a much longer drive to my farm.

Denise


----------



## JimD

Hi Denise!

I haven't heard anything from Buckley's owners either.

I'm hoping they'll be able to meet up with you while you're in CT.
If they don't, I'm hoping it's just that they couldn't make the time or the ride.

There are other offers to help transport Buckley upstate if needed, but I know that his owners wanted to meet you.


----------



## DeniseJP

Hi Jim:

I head back home later today and have heard nothing...hope all is well with Buckley and his owners.

Denise


----------



## luvthempigs

Oh no, I hope everything is okay. You would think they would atleast let you know what is going on


----------



## JimD

:sigh:


----------



## nicolevins

I hope the bun can go to Denise 

Please, keep us updated like if the owners contact you


----------



## DeniseJP

Now that I am back at the farm in upstate NY... I heard from the gentleman who currently has Buckley and am waiting to hear on transport... he has a place here...just hoping it works out...

Denise


----------



## kirbyultra

ray:


----------



## RandomWiktor

Let me know if you guys need any help.


----------



## nicolevins

I really hope it works out for you and Buckley  :hug:


----------



## JimD

It looks like I'll be fostering Buckley until we can make arrangements to transport him to his new owner.

So, by Sunday, Buckley should be one step closer to his forever home with Denise.

I'm located in northern NJ....about 15 minutes from NYC.
There are two possible options for transport.
First option is to transport him to Denise in upstate NY (Rochester area).
The second option is to coordinate a bunny drop with Denise the next time she goes to CT (Mystic area).

Both destinations are quite a ride for me. 
I could probably handle the shorter ride to Mystic.... 3 hours one way.
But Rochester is a bit far for me..... 6 hours one way.
Any offers to help out would be greatly appreciated.
I'll be sending PMs to those members that have already offered.

Thank you!!


----------



## RandomWiktor

PM'd ya back - here's hoping we can make it work!


----------



## DeniseJP

Thank you for all your assistance - in addition to trying to get Buckley home my stepdad is not well and I am waiting for "the call." I told Jim I will keep him updated on my whereabouts... am hoping I can make this work for CT...

Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor

Denise, if not, could you meet in Syracuse? I could probably get him that far.


----------



## DeniseJP

I can definitely do Syracuse, pending what happens with my stepdad. Weekends are best here due to work...if I am not in CT this Saturday I have to do a fundraiser with Mercy for the humane society... other than that I think most weekends are OK...except May 8th.

Thanks,

Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor

I'm good for most Fri-Sun except for this weekend so here's hoping we can work something out for this little sweetie!


----------



## DeniseJP

I will be in touch with Jim and the board as I can... can't wait to meet this special rabbit.

Denise


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea for Buckley :clapping:I am so glad he is getting a home with someone from RO :thumbup

The only other thing I have to say is I am a bit jealous, I wish I could have him! :biggrin:


----------



## JimD

Buckley is scheduled to arrive at my place on Sunday (4/25)at 10am EST.

:brown-bunny


----------



## DeniseJP

*JimD wrote: *


> Buckley is scheduled to arrive at my place on Sunday (4/25)at 10am EST.
> 
> :brown-bunny



Thank you!



Denise


----------



## JimD

*YAY !!! *:yahoo:

*Ihave Buckley!!!*:clapping:

He arrived a couple of hours ago. :bunnydance:

He's settling in nice.
He's eaten food and hay....and he peed.
I'm sure he'll be fine.

He's got'st mostly "his stuff", so he's adjusting well.
He's got his cage, food bowl, water bottle, blankie, litter pan, food, hay, litter.

Last I looked, he was loafed out on his blankie in his cage. :biggrin:

He's such a cutie!! :inlove:

So soft!!!
And, he's seemed to have mellowed out a bit, too.
He even lets me pet him without putting up too much protest.et:


I'll take pics, if I can find the battery charger for the cam. :huh

:brown-bunny


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea!:clapping:

I can't wait to see him :biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP

*JimD wrote: *


> *YAY !!! *:yahoo:
> 
> *Ihave Buckley!!!*:clapping:
> 
> He arrived a couple of hours ago. :bunnydance:
> 
> He's settling in nice.
> He's eaten food and hay....and he peed.
> I'm sure he'll be fine.
> 
> He's got'st mostly "his stuff", so he's adjusting well.
> He's got his cage, food bowl, water bottle, blankie, litter pan, food, hay, litter.
> 
> Last I looked, he was loafed out on his blankie in his cage. :biggrin:
> 
> He's such a cutie!! :inlove:
> 
> So soft!!!
> And, he's seemed to have mellowed out a bit, too.
> He even lets me pet him without putting up too much protest.et:
> 
> 
> I'll take pics, if I can find the battery charger for the cam. :huh
> 
> :brown-bunny



Oh, I can't wait to see pics and I cannot wait to meet him.

Going to check my calendar for this coming weekend - May 1-2 to see if I can meet in Syracuse... status quo with Dad at the moment... if that changes I will be in North Stonington, CT/Mystic area....

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

Ren:

How is Tully, NY (off of 81, south of Syracuse) for a meeting place? I have friends there and it is much easier than trying to meet on Route 90...

You can PM me or email - JimD was going to send my contact info...

Denise


----------



## JimD

Hi Ren! .... You have a PM (maybe two, if my first one went thru )


----------



## RandomWiktor

Saw your PM, Jim, and e-mailed you, Denise


----------



## JimD

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Saw your PM, Jim, and e-mailed you, Denise



Cool!!

I hope you're feeling better (saw in your blog that you're sick...."yuck" to being sick)


----------



## hln917

Hey Jim and Denise. got your PM Jim. I can't be in CT this weekend but will be in there next weekend. Let me know.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Denise, did you get my e-mail? I know you're super busy, I just want to confirm that it got there. Check your spam mail if it's not in your inbox; sometimes yahoo mail winds up on peoples' spam.


----------



## JimD

*hln917 wrote: *


> Hey Jim and Denise. got your PM Jim. I can't be in CT this weekend but will be in there next weekend. Let me know.


Hi Helen,

It looks like Buckley will be making the trip to upstate NY this Saturday.
Hopefully this will all work out so that we can do this.
I know Denise is excited to get him there.


He's really a cutie and full of character. If I have him at my place for too long, I may not want to give him up :biggrin:


----------



## DeniseJP

*JimD wrote: *


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim and Denise. got your PM Jim. I can't be in CT this weekend but will be in there next weekend. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Helen,
> 
> It looks like Buckley will be making the trip to upstate NY this Saturday.
> Hopefully this will all work out so that we can do this.
> I know Denise is excited to get him there.
> 
> 
> He's really a cutie and full of character. If I have him at my place for too long, I may not want to give him up :biggrin:
Click to expand...


Finalizing times for Saturday with Ren... I am so excited!!!!



Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor

Denise, did you get my email? I'm good for ~ 11:30 in Tully if you are. I'll shoot you another email in a bit with my cell and the make of my car.


----------



## DeniseJP

And then life throws a curveball... dad is not doing well - the priest was out today - my family members did not call it "last rites" but it sounded like it was to me... and dad is much more at peace now... he is declining rapidly from the reports I am getting from CT.

I am hoping I can make it to Tully on Saturday - Ren - I will keep you updated here and through email.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Denise, did you get my email? I'm good for ~ 11:30 in Tully if you are. I'll shoot you another email in a bit with my cell and the make of my car.



I will keep you posted - mom told me don't come down "yet" so I am still planning on Tully for Saturday... I can email you and post here or PM...

Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ok; just let me know by tonight so I know my schedule for tomorrow. Did I give you my cell yet so you can call me if there are any last minute changes?


----------



## hln917

Did Buckley get to his new home?


----------



## RandomWiktor

Unfortunately, Denise's father is doing poorly, and she had to go to the hospital to be with him. Please keep him, her, and her family in your thoughts.


----------



## nicolevins

hln917 wrote:


> Did Buckley get to his new home?



Denise's father is sick at the moment so Jim has Buckley until Denise can make arrangements.


----------



## JimD

Buckley is still with me.

He's adjusting okay, however I don't think he's overly happy about not having the run of the house like he used to.

He's a bit cage-aggressive, too. He does NOT want me messing with any of his stuff and has nipped me a couple of time to let me know.
I've gotten into the habit of holding him down with one hand when I feed him or change his litter pans.

I've been slowly switching him over to a healthier diet. He was getting LOTS of treats and is a bit on the portly side.
He really likes the Sweet Meadow's timothy hay that I've been giving him....he was getting Kaytee timothy.

He prefers Care Fresh litter and isn't too crazy about my Woody Pet. I've been putting a layer of Woody Pet in the bottom of the pans and then some Care Fresh on top of it, and he's tolerating it. Care Fresh is just way too expensive compared to the Woody Pet.

He LOVES to be petted and brushed.... once he realizes that's what I'm going to do when I stick my hand in his cage.

And, boy is he vocal. He oinks and squeaks, and honks and makes all kinds of little noises.


----------



## JimD

Hopefully we can coordinate a bunny drop for this Saturday (5/15).


----------



## JimD

Ren....you have a PM :biggrin2:


(and an email, too:wink)


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> Hopefully we can coordinate a bunny drop for this Saturday (5/15).


Not going to happen.

New target date: 5/29
***crosses fingers***


----------



## RandomWiktor

I should be good for 5/29 so if Denise is and we can all agree on a time (earlier is better as its a looong drive for me), I'm game! Let's get this bun to his wonderful new home!


----------



## Haley

BUCKLEY!! I remember this little guy and think about him often. Does anyone have the link to the original post? Im trying to remember how I heard about him. I think someone on Bunderground saw the owner's Myspace post or something and it went from there. Was so tough to get her to open up and realize he needed to be in a good home and NOT turned loose in the wild. Thank God Jim was able to get him to safety..what a lucky bun!

Let me know if you guys need help arranging transport. I didnt read through the whole thread so Im not sure if you had it set up or what. I feel like we should try to get donations to have him neutered. He should have been by now..would probably help with a lot of the behavior!


----------



## luvthempigs

I think transport is figured out it's just a matter of when he will go to his new home 

Here is the link to the original thread (it's in Jim's first post in this thread) http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25601&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## JimD

Hi Haley! :wave2

Yep....I've got Buckley again.

We've got the transport covered....now we just need to coordinate a date & time that we're all available.


----------



## JimD

> New target date: 5/29 ***crosses fingers***



Looks like this is it!! 
Buckley is most likely headed to his new home this Saturday!!
:brown-bunny


Updates to follow!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## DeniseJP

And I cannot wait... I am ready to go for Saturday morning - emailed Jim and Ren to give them my details... I am truly honored to be able to add Buckley to my family.

I also have a rabbit savvy veterinarian who has cared for my rabbits over the years - will have to get his opinion on Buckley once he settles in.

Denise


----------



## luvthempigs

thanks for the updates guys, I have been waiting to hear more about Buckley.

Denise, I so hope he fits in well with your family


----------



## RandomWiktor

I'm so excited about this Saturday; I can't wait to meet Buckley! ... And Jim and Denise, of course!


----------



## DeniseJP

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I'm so excited about this Saturday; I can't wait to meet Buckley! ... And Jim and Denise, of course!



I am too - I get to meet Buckley and Ren!!!

Denise


----------



## JimD

By this time tomorrow, Buckley should be Bloomfield bound!!! :yahoo:

It will be so cool to add "RESOLVED" to the title of this thread :biggrin2:



*Denise and Ren!!!......I sent you both an email!!!!*:mail2:


----------



## JimD

*I'M ON MY WAY !!!!*



:dancingorig:


----------



## hln917

*JimD wrote: *


> *I'M ON MY WAY !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :dancingorig:


:woohooSafe trip to all!


----------



## luvthempigs

:clapping:I hope someone is taking pictures, can't wait for an update :bunny17:


----------



## JimD

I'm back!!:wave:

Buckley is in the safe and caring hands of Ren.:nod

Everything works out as planned.....
.....there was no traffic....I didn't get lost on the way there....I found the dropzone with no problem....I was on time...... & Ren and her boyfriend were waiting when I got there.:thumbup

We loaded Buckley's stuff into Ren's car and then got Buckley out of the (too small)carrier and put him in the large comfy cage that Ren brought for the longer ride.
He was sitting on a blankie & munching on hay last I saw :biggrin:.

They should meet up with Denise near Syracuse at around 10am.
Then Denise has about an hour (or more) ride home.:clapping:

*arty0002:GO TEAM BUCKLEY!!* :brown-bunny


----------



## JimD

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I hope someone is taking pictures,



oops!

:embarrassed:


----------



## luvthempigs

*JimD wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone is taking pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops!
> 
> :embarrassed:
Click to expand...

LOL! I guess that means there was no camera? That's okay, I guess it's up to Denise to take pic's when she gets home with Buckley :biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP

HE'S HOME with me!!!!!!

Met Ren and her boyfriend at the Nice N East convenience store as planned at 10:01 and did the transfer... had a stop in Tully for an hour and a half to see a friend and her daughter and to give Buckley a break from the car and a drink and time in the shade.

He's just ADORABLE and his coat is so soft... right now he is in the living room in his cage so he can see what goes on here... Jeff the tabby catcame over to investigate the new face and Buckley thumped his feet and sent Jeff scrambling for cover. He looked pretty pleased with himself and did more thumping to let me know he was here and he's watching me now.

On the ride home, he kept turning to look at me and then he would relax facing the opposite way, just to watch me out of the corner of his right eye. He is watching me now and eating some hay and has used his litter pan a few times.

Jim - what did the "B" stand for in Buckley B. Bunny? My friend was asking and I said I don't know.

Thank you to Jim and Ren for getting him to me - I have some bonding to do with the little guy.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

HE'S HOME with me!!!!!!

Met Ren and her boyfriend at the Nice N East convenience store as planned at 10:01 and did the transfer... had a stop in Tully for an hour and a half to see a friend and her daughter and to give Buckley a break from the car and a drink and time in the shade.

He's just ADORABLE and his coat is so soft... right now he is in the living room in his cage so he can see what goes on here... Jeff the tabby catcame over to investigate the new face and Buckley thumped his feet and sent Jeff scrambling for cover. He looked pretty pleased with himself and did more thumping to let me know he was here and he's watching me now.

On the ride home, he kept turning to look at me and then he would relax facing the opposite way, just to watch me out of the corner of his right eye. He is watching me now and eating some hay and has used his litter pan a few times.

Jim - what did the "B" stand for in Buckley B. Bunny? My friend was asking and I said I don't know.

Thank you to Jim and Ren for getting him to me - I have some bonding to do with the little guy.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

I have to call Andy and see if he left his camera here, too!

Denise


----------



## JimD

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> HE'S HOME with me!!!!!!
> 
> Met Ren and her boyfriend at the Nice N East convenience store as planned at 10:01 and did the transfer... had a stop in Tully for an hour and a half to see a friend and her daughter and to give Buckley a break from the car and a drink and time in the shade.
> 
> He's just ADORABLE and his coat is so soft... right now he is in the living room in his cage so he can see what goes on here... Jeff the tabby catcame over to investigate the new face and Buckley thumped his feet and sent Jeff scrambling for cover. He looked pretty pleased with himself and did more thumping to let me know he was here and he's watching me now.
> 
> On the ride home, he kept turning to look at me and then he would relax facing the opposite way, just to watch me out of the corner of his right eye. He is watching me now and eating some hay and has used his litter pan a few times.



:woohooI'm glad everything went smoothly!!

He's definately full of attitude. 
I think it's a mini-rex-thing.
I also think that's why he'll adjust to just about anything he needs to.





> Jim - what did the "B" stand for in Buckley B. Bunny? My friend was asking and I said I don't know.


:biggrin:


"B", because he was from Brooklyn....
....."Buckley the Brooklyn Bunny"

... Williamsburg, Brooklyn, NYC ... to be more precise.



Actually, all of my bunnies have the middle intial "B", and the last name "Bunny"
.... because they"Be" a"Bunny". :wink
Benji B Bunny
Brindle B Bunny
Binkie B Bunny
...etc.


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea! I'm so glad all went well Can't wait to see some pictures of Buckley in his new home.

Jim, Love the "Be a Bunny" thing :dude:


----------



## DeniseJP

Jim:

I lived in Park Slope in Brooklyn for a year and a half near Prospect Park... that was back in 1987 and it was shocking to me to see the pet rabbits dumped there... a beautiful broken black lop rabbit stands out in my mind...

The B can also stand for "Bloomfield" now but I love the "Be a Bunny!" My stepdad would write me cards and would say "B good" or "C U soon..." so "B a bunny" works!!!

:inlove::yahoo::grouphug

Many, many thanks to you and Ren and I am so glad I could help this special rabbit out. May he have many more happy years! :toast:

Denise


----------



## RandomWiktor

I just got in about a half hour ago; Steve is a zookeeper and insists on seeing any area zoos when I force him to come along on lengthy road trips (from home to syracuse is about 3.5-4 hours one way!) so we stopped into the zoo in Syracuse after Buckley was handed off to the very capable care of Denise  I did take a picture of him chilling out in my car; he tried eating the newspaper in transit but I was able to distract him with an ample serving of greens. I will post it up ASAP!

I'm so very happy I was able to assist two wonder RO members and a very special bunny. And thank you both for meeting me at destinations along the way! SO excited about Buckley's new home; I wish him all the best with you, Denise.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Buckley upon arrival in Tully NY. He *had* a nice little bed and a bunch of hay, but of course he pushed that all aside to nervously shred newspaper on the ride up, haha.


----------



## JimD

I'm so glad we could make this happen for Buckley!

Thank you so very much, Ren and Denise!!!



PS: Buckley LOVES to shred paper :biggrin:


----------



## JimD

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


>



Nice pic!! It really shows his true colors.....he's such a handsome little guy


----------



## luvthempigs

Oooohh, He is so beautiful or should Isayhandsome?:inlove: I'm so jealous....


----------



## DeniseJP

Actually, Buckley gave me a surprise this morning... I was cleaning cages and he was honking at me in a doe-like manner... a stroke of his back had him lift his tail and present himself in the way a receptive doe presents to a buck...hmmmm.... If that had been Segal I would have been sprayed twice!

I picked him up and as I mentioned in my blog, Taco Bell was staring me in the face... not Yankee Franks! Buckley is a doe (and a most beautiful one at that!!!).

I kept getting the feeling in the car that he/she wanted to be called BB so while she will always be Buckley B. Bunny, she is affectionately nicknamed "BB", because she B a bunny!

She has an old fleece saddlepad to dig in and perch on and she watches everything I do... I almost feel like I am her pet as I fascinate her! She was also grateful for her snack of a small carrot and a dandelion leaf (my morning routine here).

Jim - is there a favorite kind of paper for shredding that Buckley likes?

Denise


----------



## SnootyPuffs

He's a she. Oh no, I should get my bun's rechecked!!! They sometimes do things that make wonder if my vet really saw the right parts down there??? :shock: I do not want baby bunnies. And, yes, I want to get these buns speutered asap. I can't put a medieval style chastity belt on a bun? Guess I'll be separating them from now on (just a fence between them so they can see each other). 


That's a gorgeous bun you have there with the formerly known Buckley now BB. I just want to reach through the screen to touch that velvety coat :biggrin:


----------



## JimD

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Actually, Buckley gave me a surprise this morning... I was cleaning cages and he was honking at me in a doe-like manner... a stroke of his back had him lift his tail and present himself in the way a receptive doe presents to a buck...hmmmm.... If that had been Segal I would have been sprayed twice!
> 
> I picked him up and as I mentioned in my blog, Taco Bell was staring me in the face... not Yankee Franks! Buckley is a doe (and a most beautiful one at that!!!).
> 
> I kept getting the feeling in the car that he/she wanted to be called BB so while she will always be Buckley B. Bunny, she is affectionately nicknamed "BB", because she B a bunny!
> 
> She has an old fleece saddlepad to dig in and perch on and she watches everything I do... I almost feel like I am her pet as I fascinate her! She was also grateful for her snack of a small carrot and a dandelion leaf (my morning routine here).
> 
> Jim - is there a favorite kind of paper for shredding that Buckley likes?
> 
> Denise


:shock:

You know....I always had my suspicions about B's gender. She never let me handle her long enough to confirm.

I wonder if that's why she was so agitated when she stayed here.
4 of my does are still intact, and she may have caught their scent on me.

And no wonder she has such an elegant dewlap!

I often called her "Brooklyn" ....

And, she loves to shred _*ANY*_ kind of paper....newspaper, phone books, paper tubes, etc. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DeniseJP

The dewlap was another giveaway... I remembered you said Buckley was fat but that luxurious dewlap...even when I have had a plump buck they never had a dewlap like that.

She was pretty territorial about her space but I told her I have Checkered Giants and the honking of a smaller rabbit was not going to do me in... I have been bitten and scratched by worse.

Her coat is just amazing - almost brindled - and her beautiful eyes....can you just tell I love this rabbit? I have her in the shade outside where there is a nice breeze and I am weeding so there are lots of treats for later for the ducks and rabbits.

More sunscreen, more diet Pepsi and I am back into manual weedwhacker mode.

Denise


----------



## Haley

Ahh Buckley is a girl! SO funny! No wonder she is such a little chub!

Is there any way we can maybe see about raising funds to help with her spay? I imagine she would be so much friendlier after those hormones died down.


----------

